# Summerbreeze 2018



## Baker79 (7. Dezember 2017)

Aloha und Ahoi,

da ich morgen mein Summerbreeze 2018 Tiicket bei der Post abholen kann, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob hier auch 2018 wieder interessierte Personen anwesend sein werden.


----------



## Baker79 (27. Januar 2018)

*grab* *buddel* Ah hier ist es ja.

Gibts mittlerweile ein paar Leute, die zum Summer Breeze 2018 fahren?

Zorro, ähm sorry fürn Doppelpost.


----------



## Baker79 (10. April 2018)

Fährt echt keiner dieses Jahr zum Breeze?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2018)

Baker79 schrieb:


> Fährt echt keiner dieses Jahr zum Breeze?



Nein


----------



## Johnny_Burke (10. April 2018)

Ich.


----------



## Johnny05 (11. April 2018)

Summer Breeze ? 

Ich habe ein Ticket für Wacken , dat sagt wohl alles....


Gruß

Johnny05


----------

